# Bachmann F7 with DCC sound



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

I know Bman is not known for their superior quality. But I have had a few items that ran better than I thought they wold. I was looking at the F-7 in Santa Fe. Was wondering if they are worth it? Do they run well enough? Are they total junk? Some place between?

Thinking of going AB, ABA or even an ABBA setup if they are reasonably good?


http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-HO-EMD-F7-A-SF-w-DCC-Sound-p/bac-64301.htm

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-HO-EMD-F7-B-SF-w-DCC-Sound-p/bac-64401.htm


Thanks. 

Buzz.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I have only one Bachmann. It's the ALCO 2-6-0 with sound value decoder. I can't imagine a better running and looking train. I guess I got into the hobby after Bachmann 
stopped making the crap I keep hearing about.


----------



## Balrog21 (Aug 21, 2013)

A good buddy of mine swears by Bachmann, I have a few, non sound though and SD40-2, I like them, they do their job well enough for me.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a couple of Bachmann loco; a GP35 and an S4. Neither are sound equipped but they are both really good runners, the S4 especially.

The GP35 came DCC installed and did not run great. After doing a little research on the net I hardwired in a replacement decoder and it now runs sweet as a nut. By all accounts the Bachmann RTR decoders are very low spec.

The S4 was DCC ready and I just popped in one of my stock decoders and she runs great.


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

I've got a Bachmann FA2 and FB2 set, as well as an Alco S2, all equipped with Sound Value. They run great at all speeds, and the sound is crystal clear. Sound Value doesn't have all the sounds that a Tsunami decoder has (no startup sounds, for example), but what sounds it has are great.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

yea got to give credit where credit is due , bachmann has done 180* turn & yes they make some nice locos , i have the 2-8-8-4 EM-1 & the S4 switcher


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm so glad to see all these positive Bachmann posts. I was beginning to think I just got lucky. I'm looking forward to more Sound Value steamers.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Hutch said:


> I'm so glad to see all these positive Bachmann posts. I was beginning to think I just got lucky. I'm looking forward to more Sound Value steamers.


When I first decided to branch out into US HO modelling I was amazed by all the negative reports on Bachmann products.
As you may or may not be aware, their OO gauge products in the UK are produced to a very high standard and are regarded by many as being top notch.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I had no idea but I can see why.


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

Hutch said:


> I'm so glad to see all these positive Bachmann posts. I was beginning to think I just got lucky. I'm looking forward to more Sound Value steamers.


Several of the Bachmann steamers have the full-featured Tsunami decoder in them rather than the Sound Value decoder. The Tsunami-equipped Bachmann steamers are awesome.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's another vote for the Bachmann F7...I have 2 DCC no sound tho.

Mine are great pullers...they run whisper quiet. I run them rear to rear
pulling a Santa Fe Silver liner passenger train.

I did have a strange problem with one that I got new this month. It was prone
to derailing where no other loco or car did.  All wheels were in gauge and
all were true. Could detect no difference between old and new F trucks.
Appeared to be extremely sensitive to slight track variations. Tightening
the truck adjustment had no effect.

The solution: FIX THE DOGGONE TRACK!  Then it is flawless. 

Don


----------



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

I am glad to read about positive comments about the F-7's. I have no track "YET" but do like to have something to run around when I do.

I mostly have freight locos right now and I do enjoy watching a passenger train run by.

Now the hard part is do I get just an a, and A-B set or A-B-A or go for the gusto and just get an A-B-B-A set? 

I will also need to get the cars to go with it. Hmm so many toys so little time.


Buzz.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Buzz

Your'e gonna need a lotta track to have room for the L O N G train behind an
F7 A-B-B-A...that's a lot of old time power. 

Don


----------



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

Right now, even if they are Wall Queens, siting on display, I would be happy.

If all else, I will have two A-B trains on my track. Best I can do right now is 6x13 feet. 

The ABBA sets just look so dang good running down the track.

Now I will show how little I know about this. How many and of what type of cars would be, behind an AB set and a ABBA set? Watched one video and it looked like they had 23 cars behind the ABBA set. I saw only one dome car.


Buzz.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

What the heck are you guys talking about? a, and A-B set or A-B-A 


blvdbuzzard said:


> I am glad to read about positive comments about the F-7's. I have no track "YET" but do like to have something to run around when I do.
> 
> I mostly have freight locos right now and I do enjoy watching a passenger train run by.
> 
> ...


----------



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

This is an A-B-B-A set.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74UibT5aqc4

This is the A

http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...OTIVE-DCC-SOUND-VALUE-EQUIPPED-SANTA-FE-64301

The B

http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...OTIVE-DCC-SOUND-VALUE-EQUIPPED-SANTA-FE-64401

So many toys, so little time


Buzz.


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

As an example, the California Zephyr normally consisted of 14 cars pulled by an A-B-A configuration of CB&Q F3s from Chicago to Denver, then an A-B-B-A configuration of D&RGW F3s from Denver to Salt lake City, then an A-B-B configuration of F3s from Salt Lake City to San Francisco. Reference: http://calzephyr.railfan.net/locos.html


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That's a lot of power. What % incline can that handle? I would think if you planned to run just those you could design a layout with some serious inclines.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hutch

An A-B-B-A consist if all powered on an HO layout would pull every car on the the tracks. Many guys run the B's as dummies. I have 2 DCC powered F7 As and one
unpowered B. My usual train consist is the 2 FAs back to back in front of
a REA/Post office car, coach and observation. Tho mine is a room size layout it's
just not big enuf for a longer passenger train. 

The proto roads needed that kind of power to get over the Rockies and
Sierra Nevada on the way West.

Don


----------



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

I would like to see the ABBA set pulling a long line of cars. May not have ever happened in the real world, but it would look so nice.

I may get me an A-B set to start and than add cars as I can. 


Buzz.


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

blvdbuzzard said:


> I would like to see the ABBA set pulling a long line of cars. May not have ever happened in the real world, but it would look so nice.
> 
> 
> Buzz.


Found this pic on the web.


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

And yet another pic.


----------



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank yo for the pictures. I found a bunch but I did not find these. That is a stretch of passenger cars.

Lets see, I may have about 4 inches between the nose and tail on my layout, HMMM Might just work 


Buzz.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

It would probably give my club layout a workout too.. :laugh:


----------



## DDA40Xman (Sep 1, 2013)

blvdbuzzard said:


> I know Bman is not known for their superior quality. But I have had a few items that ran better than I thought they wold. I was looking at the F-7 in Santa Fe. Was wondering if they are worth it? Do they run well enough? Are they total junk? Some place between?
> 
> Thinking of going AB, ABA or even an ABBA setup if they are reasonably good?
> 
> ...


I have bought the Bachmann SoundValue F7's in both Santa Fe livery and now the Southern Pacific Black Widows in A-B configuration. I like both sets very well. I did extensive tests of the Black Widows and was very impressed how well they tracked each other with the same throttle settings. Going to get another pair of Black Widows so can run A-B-B-A setup.

Need a little tuning on the volumes and airhorn selection, but I believe you find them a good value.


----------



## G-RUN (Sep 4, 2013)

yes for this prize you have good value

and I have no issues with these Bachmann run


----------

